# >>***FAQ's***<< incl. AVATARS, SIGS,  FINDING  POSTS , CAN'T POST etc



## lovetoscrap

to the DISboards!  We are so happy you decided to join us by reading and hopefully joining in with our vibrant Disney community.  This Welcome Board is the Reception Desk for the DISboards-- a place to post and say hello and ask questions.

As moderators we may move your question to another forum here where you are more likely to get the answers you are looking for.

You will need to register on the DIS in order to post questions on our boards. You must enter a username, if you choose one that is already in use on the DIS you will recieve a message stating it is in use and must select another.  In order to start a thread or post a reply just click on the appropriate button.  We encourage you to sign up, it is fast, free and fun!


We hope that these Common Frequently Asked Questions will help you to get acquainted with our boards and get you started enjoying the boards.  Many questions are Technical in nature as far as how these boards work.  If you have further questions on a Technical topic or a question that is not answered here please post it on our Technical Support Board:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=43


----------



## lovetoscrap

*Thanks to Webmaster Alex,  disney-mommy and Candleshoe for the help with these instructions.*

*If you can not post on any other boards:*​


> Please take a look at this thread and follow the instructions in the next post.
> Account Issues/Can't Post?



*Board Guidelines: *​


> Please take a few minutes to read our board guidelines.  http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm



*Posting a New Thread / Replying to a Thread*​


> To post a New Thread be sure you are on the the board that most closely relates to the topic you want to talk about.  Then click on the *Post New Thread* button found in the top and bottom right corners of each board.  Put the thread title in the top box and simply type your post in the larger box.  When are finished click the *Create Thread* button below that box for it to post.
> 
> To reply to a post you just need to start typing in the box found at the bottom of the page in the thread you are reading.  Click on *Post Reply* to post your reply.



*Subscribing/Watching threads*​


> You have the ability to watch threads you're interested in. When you are watching a thread, you can choose whether to be notified by email when a new post is made to that thread, or whether you'd rather just check your watched thread list here on the board to see which threads have new posts.
> 
> You can choose to automatically watch any thread you post on.  To do this hover over your username in the upper right corner of the page.  From the box that opens choose Preferences.  This will open up a box where you can chose to select:
> 
> *Automatically watch threads that you create or when you reply  *
> this option will not send you emails unless you also select
> *and receive email notifications of replies*
> 
> You can also watch any thread no matter how you have your preferences set, and without posting on it.  When you are reading a thread, look for Watch Thread in the upper right corner above the first post. Clicking this will open a box, where you can choose whether to receive email notifications or not and add that thread to your list of watched threads. You can do this on any thread, there's no requirement that you have a post in that thread.
> 
> If you no longer want to watch a thread, you can discontinue watching it in the same location by clicking on *Unwatch Thread*.
> 
> You can find the threads you are watching by clicking on *Watched Threads* on the toolbar near the top of the page.



*To find posts that you already made*​


> Click on your username in the upper right corner and select Your Content from the box.  You can also click on the post count number on a post you have made in a thread, or click on your user name and in the box that comes up click on your post count number there.



*Adding a signature*​


> *You must have at least 10 posts on the board in order to add a signature.* Hover over your username in the upper right corner and chose *Signature* from the box.  From here you can add anything you want to the box, but we do have a size limit.  If all of your items are not showing up please see below.



*Signature Guidelines:*
*OR *
*Why isn't my ticker/photo/list showing up? *​


> It is most likely because you have too much in your signature. The software automatically cuts off your signature at our required length. You can see the entire thing when you preview, but when what is actually posted is much shorter. You can see the signature length guideline on our Tech Support page. Use that to make your signature smaller-- like put all your past trips or family members in one line separated by a * or / and get rid of spaces. That will pull it up and then your ticker can fit. Test this by posting on our TEST BOARD (found on our Tech Support board) and see how your signature actually shows up.




*How Do I Post a Link to my Trip Report and/or Chapter Links *​


> To get an already formatted link to the post you would like to link to simply click on the post number found in the lower right corner of the post.  This will open a box with the link you need (use the BB Code Link Snippet option).  Copy this code and then paste it where you want to post it.
> If you would like it in your signature follow the instructions above.  To put it in a post (usually the first post of your thread) go to that post and click on Edit in the lower left corner.  Paste the link where you would like it to be in the edit box that comes up.
> 
> To link to the thread follow the same instructions using the first post in the thread.



*How to post a Photo *​


> Click upload a file, pick your files and select either thumbnail (will expand when it's clicked on) or full size.  These examples are thumbnails, click on each one to see it full size (use the back button to return to the thread).
> You can also simply drag and drop your photo into the posting box.  You are also still able to upload your photo to a photo hosting site like Photobucket and then paste the bbcode into the posting box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need to resize your photo there are excellent instructions here: You can now upload a picture directly in to your post!



*Adding or changing you avatar:*​


> *You must have at least 10 posts in order to add an Avatar.  After your 10th post there will be a time delay until this feature is available (usually about 30 - 60 mins.)*
> To add or change your Avatar hover over your username in the upper right corner and select *Avatar* from the menu box.  This will not be an option until you have the minimum number of posts.  You will need to have the  photo you want to use saved to your computer or phone.  Follow the instructions in the pop up box to find your photo and add it to the box.  If you need more help please post on the Technical Support Board not here on the Welcome Board.  This post there has great visual instructions to walk you through.How do I add a new avatar?



*Countdown Timers/Tickers*​


> 1. Go to a ticker website and create your ticker.  You can find tickers at http://www.distickers.com/ticker/main.php or by clicking on a ticker you link in a signature.   You will be given several options to post the ticker, including bbCode, UBBCode, HTML and ezCode.  The DIS uses the bbCode.
> 2.    Put your cursor at the beginning of the code in the *bbCode *box, click the left mouse button and hold down to highlight, go to the end of the code in the box and let go of the button.
> 3.    Now right click in the box and select copy.
> 4.    Open another internet window and go to the DISboards and log in.
> 5.    Follow the instructions above to make a signature and paste this code you have copied into the signature box.
> 9.   Select the button to Preview Signature.  If it looks good, select Save Changes button.



*Testing*​


> PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE Do NOT post a "TEST" just to see if your ticker/signature/photo/avatar etc are working on the Welcome Board or any other board except for our TEST board found here:  TEST BOARD   You may post as many test threads/posts as you want over there but it really clutters our other threads/boards when they are put anywhere else.  Be courteous to your fellow posters and moderators and follow this rule or you will find your posts deleted or moved without further notice.



*Abbreviations: *​


> A list of most all the abbreviations you will find on these Forums can be found here:
> *A List of Common Abbreviations*
> If you run across one that is not there please send me a PM and we will add it.



* Profile Post vs. Conversation:*​


> A Conversation is a PRIVATE message between you and another DISboard member.  A Profile Post is *NOT PRIVATE*!  They can be read by anyone and in fact may show up on the Home page of the board.  Please be very careful about posting personal information in a Profile Post.


*Why can't I start a Conversation:*​


> If you would like to send a message privately to another member you will need to start a Conversation.  You must have at least 10 posts before you will be able to start or respond to a Conversation.



*wdwinfo.com*​


> These forums are an amazing resources to find out so much about your chosen Disney Destination (and beyond), but there is actually a better place to start-- our Information site, WDWINFO-  www.wdwinfo.com .  We have an amazing team of people that are in the parks nearly every day and keep this information updated.  At your fingertips you will find details and photos for the resorts, parks, restaurants, and a complete rundown of ticket options, pricing, current discounts and so much more.  Often when I am answering a question I have looked the answer up there.  I really recommend that you spend time to browse around there and get a really good overview of everything and then come back here for the Q & A.
> 
> My favorite part of the site is the complete and current menus WITH PRICES for EVERY restaurant on Disney property.  This is the best way to figure out what your food budget should be, and if the Dining Plan might be best for you.  Look at the menus, think about what your family will eat and add up the costs.



*Lime Green:* ​


> A few years ago some DISers were trying to figure out a way to identify other random DIS board members at the parks. It was decided that Lime Green would be a great color because at that time it was very rare to see. People would tie lime green ribbons to their bags or make tags or wear a lime green t-shirt in hopes of seeing other DISers in the parks and saying Hi.
> 
> Then Home Depot began carrying the Disney paint and the swatches were in the shape of Mickey heads. The color Alien Green is the "unofficial" color for the DISboards and people began using those as an easy way to make tags for their fanny packs, backpacks, lanyards, shirt pins, window decorations and just about anything you can imagine. Usually we write our username on it or other sayings--my kids wear ones that say "future DISer" on them. And of course, these days lime green is a hot color so you can't just assume that anyone with a lg t-shirt or hat or bag is a DIS member. So the LGMH sets us apart.
> 
> When you see someone with that on their bag or stroller or person then you know they are a DISer and want to meet others so conversations ensue. Sometimes just a "Hi" sometimes a short conversation or more. One of the first DISers I met this way, in the food court at All Star Movies, I am still friends with and in fact she came all the way out by me on a family vacation with a priority of us going out for dinner.
> 
> Now I can' promise you that your HD won't object to you taking them. I don't ask and I don't take ALL of them. I generally just walk by and take a few anytime I am in. I have other colors also that I have used. But I also have repainted and needed the paint swatches so I don't feel to bad about it! Generally we don't ask, we just take a few (you want extras for your bags in case you lose them or mess one up). If you don't want to use those you can also just cut out Mickey heads in lime green from craft foam ( much more durable), or construction/scrapbook paper, or any other material. There are some patterns floating around here on the DIS. You might check in the Creative DISigns board found near the bottom of the main forums list.


*Tag Fairy *​


> The Tag Fairy is a magical being who used to visit the boards, and grace people with colored tags under their usernames. You never knew when she was going to strike, or where....you just had to believe (and don't beg!).  When the boards transitioned to a new format in Feb. 2015 the ability for her to add tags was not available.  She remains on the boards watching and waiting for the perfect time to make her reappearance!


----------



## lovetoscrap

****  Please be sure you are not trying to post on the *COMPLETED TRIP REPORTS* board.  That board is *READ ONLY* and does not allow any posting. ***

*  If you are having problems with your account please follow the directions below.  Also please read the Tech Support Forum and the "New Board Issues" subforum there. * 

If you have technical questions please read the FAQ post above or check out the Tech Support board linked above.  Please don't post Technical questions on the Welcome Board.

*If you have an issue with your account, are unable to retrieve a lost password, or are no longer able to post please send an email to support@wdwinfo.com from the email address you gave when you registered, include your username, and a brief explanation of what the problem is. If you no longer have access to that address you can use a different one but please include the email of the account you registered with.  It can take up to a week for you to get a response.*

If you are a current or formerly  *ACTIVE MEMBER* that has all the sudden lost the ability to post on the boards there are 2 possible reasons: 

During the board switchover in February 2015 some accounts were deactivated.  If you have not used your account since February and it is now no longer working please follow the instructions above.

One of the most common reasons an active member is no longer able to post is that you changed your email address on the account and haven't confirmed the change.  You will need to go into the email account you were using and find the email from the DISboards that has a link to click to confirm that you have changed the email address.  If you no longer have access to that account or can't find the email we sent then please follow the directions in red above, providing both your former and current email address and an explanation of the problem.

Once you have completed the registration process and your account is active you will be free to post on all of the other boards here.

Occasionally some ISPs block emails coming from the DIS.  You would need to contact your email provider for help with this.

Thanks for your patience   Feel free to start a private conversation with me if the steps above don't solve your problem.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Here are some additional links that may help you maneuver around the DIS, and help you to plan your trip.

Advanced Dining Reservations Calculator Enter in the date you want to make your priority seating resevations(PS) at Walt Disney and press the CALC button and see when you must call to get the best times...a big help.

DIScussion Boards main home page The jump off point to all the discussion boards on this site.

Discussion board Abbreviations here you will find a very helpful list of all the abbreviations you may encounter while reading and posting 

Board Guidelines Please read before posting. These are the basic guidelines that everyone should follow.

Frequently asked questions about the boards Problems with the boards?  Read these FAQ's for answers.

Countdown Central A place to enter your vacation dates, and see the countdown to your trip.

If you have any questions about clipart, timers, avatars the best place to go is the Tech Board, and the folks there will be most happy to help you.


Hope this helps


----------



## lovetoscrap




----------

